# I'll put you through



## TheCollector

Ciao!
Vorrei sapere come si dice in italiano(in una parlata telefonica) "wait a minute! I'll put you through". Io penso che sia :"Aspetta! Te lo faccio sentire.." ma non ho nessuna certezza.

Grazie


----------



## Elisa68

Ti inserisco (nella conversazione).
Ti connetto
Ti collego

Da quello che ho capito vuoi coinvolgere qualcuno nella conversazione con altre persone. Giusto?


----------



## TheCollector

Si,Elisa, hai capito bene 
grazie mile!


----------



## pipstar

Apparently you can also say "Lo passo" if you're putting a call through to somebody else's phone


----------



## giacinta

pipstar said:


> Apparently you can also say "Lo passo" if you're putting a call through to somebody else's phone


 
Mmmh...I would say "Le passo signor/signora X" 

Literally " I will pass on Mr/Mrs X to you".

But I may be wrong.  

Giacinta


----------



## Einstein

Attenda in linea, glielo passo


----------



## MiSiena

aspetti/aspetta un secondo che gliela/te la passo


----------



## Ptak

Per favore, come si dice in italiano:
_Put me through to number XXX please._


----------



## kathyv

Puo collegarmi col numero XXX per favore?


Have a nice day


----------



## mab1973

Mi può passare (puoi passarmi) il numero xxxx, per favore?


----------



## Ptak

Anche "collegarmi" va bene?


----------



## furs

Collegarmi e' giusto formalmente, ma e' un po' "stuffy". Nessuno lo userebbe in pratica.
Passare e' il verbo che si usa normalmente.


----------



## mab1973

A me personalmente, fossi al telefono con un centralino, non mi verrebbe mai di usare il verbo "collegare" per farmi passare un interno o un altro numero di telefono...


----------



## giuanpadan

Hello there,
durante un'esercitazione in inglese, ho trovato scritto la seguente frase:
"*Please hold* and *I’ll put you through*."
Trattasi di conversazione telefonica e il significato l'ho capito, ma traducendola letteralemente non ha alcun significato, anzi...
Mi si può spiegare la costruzione?
Thanks in advance.
 Giuanpadan


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Very good question:

Please hold (on the line) = Allow me to put this call on hold (you wait with no one to talk to)      aspetti/aspetta un secondo 

I'll put you [your call] through (to your party) = I will connect you to the person you requested to speak to  che gliela/te la passo 		

Sono frasi fatte, modi di dire, no so se posso spiegarle.


----------



## TimLA

Hello to you!

Dovresti ricordare che in inglese "sempre più breve!"
Vediamo:

Please hold the phone and I will transfer you through to the office of Mr. Jones.
Please hold the phone and I will put.......you through to the office of Mr. Jones.
Please hold................and I will put.......you through to the office of Mr. Jones.
Please hold................and I will put.......you through........
Please hold................and I'll....put.......you through........

???
formale:
Per cortesia, aspetta un attimo, e la passo a...
???


----------



## giuanpadan

Hello TimLa, and AlabamaBoy : thanks for your answers!

For TimLa, in italian language your sentence
*Dovresti ricordare che in inglese "sempre più breve!"*
 has no meaning, say what you wanted?
Thank you.

Giuanpadan.


----------



## TimLA

giuanpadan said:


> Hello TimLa, and AlabamaBoy : thanks for your answers!
> 
> For TimLa, in italian language your sentence
> *Dovresti ricordare che in inglese "sempre più breve!"*
> has no meaning, say what you wanted?
> Thank you.
> 
> Giuanpadan.


 
You should remember that in English "always shorter"
(You should remember that in English we always try to make sentences shorter).

How would you say it in Italian?


----------



## pandinorombante

Il punto è che non hai messo il verbo nella frase secondaria.. "dovresti ricordare che in inglese si abbrevia sempre"


----------



## TimLA

pandinorombante said:


> Il punto è che non hai messo il verbo nella frase secondaria.. "dovresti ricordare che in inglese si abbrevia sempre"


 
Eccoti!!!
E ti ringrazio!!!!


----------



## lasmiveni

Resti in linea..la metto in contatto.


----------



## pandinorombante

Di niente, Tim!


----------



## savaranx

Hi all...

scusate.... è chiarissimo l'uso di to put through... ma non ho capito se si usa il "to" dopo... esempio

Per favore vorrei parlare col sig. jones, mi potrebbe passare la sia segretaria?

Il mio tentatico è:

"I'd like to speak to Mr. Jones, could please put me through to his secretary?"... lo posso pure togliere il "to"?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Occorre usare il "to."

Could please put me through to his secretary? 
Could please put me through his secretary?   (It would sound as if you were a spear or a lance.)

Ciao e benvenuto/a sul forum.


----------



## furs

No, il 'to' è necessario!!


----------



## savaranx

Grazie.... mi avete tolto un bel dubbio!! 

Grazie davvero!!

a presto!


----------



## giginho

AlabamaBoy said:


> Occorre usare il "to."
> 
> Could please put me through to his secretary?
> Could please put me through his secretary?   (It would sound as if you were a spear or a lance.)
> 
> Ciao e benvenuto/a sul forum.


 
Hey Alabama! Be patient, I've got a question for you!

What do you mean with this sentence: "It would sound as if you were a spear or a lance"? I cannot find a meaning for "spear" and "lance"....

Could you please help me?


----------



## giacinta

oppure una spada o una lama.....

Giacinta


----------



## giginho

giacinta said:


> oppure una spada o una lama.....
> 
> Giacinta


 
Ah, forse ho capito. Intendi dire che sembra che tu sia una lama o una spada che passi attraverso la segretaria?


----------



## giacinta

giginho said:


> Ah, forse ho capito. Intendi dire che sembra che tu sia una lama o una spada che passi attraverso la segretaria?


----------



## giginho

Grazie mille!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein

Qui "through" è un avverbio. I'll put you through (ti faccio passare attraverso il sistema) to the secretary (fino alla segretaria).
Senza "to", "through" diventa una preposizione (ti faccio passare attraverso la segretaria).

Spear = lancia (in generale)
Lance = quella della giostra medievale


----------



## giginho

Einstein said:


> Qui "through" è un avverbio. I'll put you through (ti faccio passare attraverso il sistema) to the secretary (fino alla segretaria).
> Senza "to", "through" diventa una preposizione (ti faccio passare attraverso la segretaria).
> 
> Spear = lancia (in generale)
> Lance = quella della giostra medievale


 
Fantastico!

Veramente notevoli le cavolate che si possono dire dimenticando una piccola parola!

Grazie mille per la spiegazione perfetta!


----------



## giacinta

The wonderful thing about your reply is that you can be confident that an Italian understands the difference between an adverb and a preposition.  Sadly this is not always the case with my fellow countrymen!

Un'ottima spiegazione!


----------

